# First New England ADBA show! We placed in 2 out of 3 classes!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

It was an awesome and successful wknd! I hung out with Coach and Ames all wknd and had some good times! Nadia's new pup, Pyra and Tuuwa became quick friends (for now) and enjoyed rough housing together and being pups! All 3 of our dogs placed! Here are some pics! I'll add more as I go


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Some more pics! More to follow!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You and Ames look like you had a good time. Congrats on all your ribbons.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

More pics!!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats looks like a lot of fun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for looking


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> You and Ames look like you had a good time. Congrats on all your ribbons.


Thanks Shanna! We did have a good time 



Cain's Mom said:


> Congrats looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad you all had a great time, and congrats on those ribbons


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I will post a Pyra update and also introduce my new guy once Breana finishes editing the pictures she took of the show.  she took some great pics!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pics so awesome. Let me know next time you all get together I would join ya.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Super jealous .looks like good times...so many familiar faces ..nice job on the wins yall.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like you had a good time just curios witch judges placed you lil guy. Couple of them are good buddies of mine that judged their this weekend? Again Congrats.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

For my dogs it was Ernie that gave my male pup a first, and Rodger gave Pyra my female the 2nd. Ernie said he loved my male's bone, rear, and head. Rodger said Pyra's top line is not quite the standard, but other than that liked her. The other judge was Okye and he did not place either of my dogs. But I know why he didn't place my male, and it had nothing to do with his conformation  I didn't get to ask him about my female.

For Shanon's pup, Okye gave him a 2nd and Rodger gave him the first


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you kidding me??? I cant believe I didnt pay better attention. We are currently bully owners but have had apbt's before our boy now. We've been dying to go to a show whether it was apbt or bully. We live in pittsfield, MA! Its 30 minutes from there! Kicking myself in the arse. :hammer:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha Yeah both are Ernie and Rodger are good men. I like the eye for the dogs they have. Rodger is a good frein of mine and I been soaking up every thing I can info wise from him. You can count on him to always give an honest answer.  Well deserved placings.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep they were my favorites! I got to sit down and chat with Rodger for like 20 minutes after the show! I didn't get to talk to Ernie as long but I still was trying to save all they said to my memory!  could have listened to them for hours!

Not at all saying I didn't like Okye, heck I loved what he said about my pup! But something about them seasoned judges I like listening to!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha I spend hours at Rodgers house when I get the chance to go I know exactly what you mean. I never shown under Okie. Ernie Is a fuuny guy man when he was down here we had a blast!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I had the pleasure of talking with Rodger for almost 10 minutes or so. I had gone over to have him sign my ribbon on his break and he told me I have a very nice pup. He said he had a nice rear, bone, and head piece. I was floored! He made my day. Rodger spoke at the handlers meeting to introduce himself to us all and tell us about himself and his history with the breed. I could have listened to him for hours!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know! He was hilarious! he likes to play mind games in the ring  haha! He was great to talk to as well. I am jealous of all the time you got to hang with them!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah both great men. I wish that show had not been so far. I would have been their for sure. Rogder been doing his thing for a while. Ernie too. Congrats ladies thanks for all the pics...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

They were all so great. Was awesome meeting everyone and their pups. I loves what Rodger said in the handlers meeting. Was lucky enough to chat with Okie at the after party about training. He is amazing to listen to as well.

Coyne1981 there is another weekend coming with 4 shows at the Brockton fairground on September 21 and 22. Maybe you could plan to come one of those days (preferably Sunday since I'm only able to go on Sunday lol). It the mass APBT club hosting this one.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats! Nice you got to hang out and meet GP people!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like you girls racked up  great job and those are some nice looking new pups!


----------

